# COLS/"Summer Variation"/set of algs without a name



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had this thought for a few hours already, I'm sure it's not a new idea because there's nothing special about it, but I haven't seen it anywhere, so I'll just post it here and leave it for you guys to criticize 

We know there's VHF2L (hereafter known as VHLS). So why not have an LS method that orients all _corners_ (hereafter known as COLS)? Or should it be OCLS? :confused: Anyone got a better name? 

For the RU'R' case, we already have F2LL a.k.a. Winter Variation (someone mind telling me why it's called this?). For the RUR' case, I don't know of any set of algs that's already been generated, or is already in use, so I've generated my own algs, and I'm (temporarily) calling it the "Summer Variation" for fun, because I really can't think of a suitable name for such a small subset of algs (and because it's fun to call a set of algs Winter/Summer Variations ).

Now, for a little comparison: VHLS requires 32 algs, which all need to be at least RUF 3-gen. COLS requires *108* algs  And, like CLS, can also all be RU 2-gen (or RUL/RUF 3-gen for shorter solutions).

HOWEVER...

There's a (1/3)^3 = 1/27 chance of getting an OLL skip with VHLS, but this probability *more than triples* to (1/2)^3 = 1/8 with COLS. How would you like 1.5 OLL skips in an average of 12?  You get to keep that 0.5 OLL skip as your second fastest time!

Besides, I personally don't really like all 3 OLL cases with 2 corners oriented (and all edges oriented too). Yeah, fine, they're short, but they just don't flow well for me. And the combined probability of getting any of these 3 cases is 12/27.

With COLS, however, I can only get 1 OLL alg I don't really like, the one with no edges oriented. Okay, so the probability of getting the rarest OLL case skyrockets from 1/216 to 1/8, but 1/8 is still much lower than 12/27. And I think I just might have that problem solved once I generate a few algs (read on to see what I mean).

We can always end VHLS/COLS with the normal OLL/PLL. But there are always alternatives. For VHLS, we can use COLL + EPLL as an alternative. For COLS, we have 3 different endings to choose from:
1. J perm/Y perm + ELL
2. 14 RUF 3-gen algs that clear the mess and leave you with EPLL (name?) + EPLL
3. 1-look LL (another name?)

With the first approach, you have a 2/3 chance of getting a J perm, 1/6 of getting a Y perm, and 1/6 of skipping straight to ELL.

With the second approach, you have to learn 14 more algs that are gonna be immensely useful for BLD, but that's not really the point here  I've generated these algs too, all RUF 3-gen. I'll probably get an RrU list later too 

With the third approach, there are far fewer algs than ZBLL  I don't know the exact number yet, but I'll update this post once I've calculated it.

So in conclusion... (*winner*/loser)

Number of algs to learn (including mirrors):
COLS 108 *VHLS 32*

Probability of getting OLL skip:
*COLS 1/8* VHLS 1/27

Probability of getting OLL cases *I* (which means this isn't a very reliable stat) don't like: 
*COLS 1/8* VHLS 12/27

Number of algs to learn for alternate endings:
*COLS 14 (the thing I mentioned)* VHLS 42 (COLL)
COLS still wins if you use J perm/Y perm + ELL (24 ELL algs)

Fun fact:
Probability of skipping from COLS straight to ELL: 1/48
Probability of getting Sune or any one of your favorite OLL, _any one_: 1/54 or lower

With good edge control techniques throughout your F2L, COLS might just give you an OLL skip *every single time*.

Final conclusion, going by number of algs, COLS sucks  Going by all the other step-skipping probabilities, it's much better than VHLS. Only downside I can think of right now is probably recognition...

Wait, there's still a final final final conclusion  I personally won't use COLS. Same reason why many people don't use VHLS: Move count, and an additional step to the pure Fridrich method. Just isn't worth it. Still, if there are supporters of VHLS, there should be some for COLS 

And in case you're interested, I've generated all the algs needed. PM me if you want the list.

I bet this thread's only gonna get 2 replies or so...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 19, 2009)

Generate the algorithms and post them here.
I have tried Winter's Variation, and it was OK, I liked it, but never really had the commitment to learn them, but I like this idea a lot better! I haven't memorized an algorithm since more than 6 monthes ago lol. I'll take this up, hit me up with the algs.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting... I'll learn this after EG. I'm very interested in the 1look-LL too.


----------



## yurivish (Jan 19, 2009)

This would go well with ZZ. But then again, so would ZZLL. 

Or what about doing VH3S and then COLS? Lots and lots of algs, but with enough practice you can do them both without pausing for a "look" and work your way to a slow-turning F2L/OLL and then a 1-look PLL last layer.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

I just thought of something:
ZZ + COLS = guaranteed OLL skip

Boy was I stupid not to have thought of this before.

Now it's a battle between ZZ + MGLS and ZZ + COLS. I personally think MGLS wins though  With MGLS, you get a 3-move ELS 4/5 of the time, and an ELS skip 1/5 of the time.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I have tried Winter's Variation



Winter is a guy's name?!  Then Summer's Variation isn't very appropriate is it? 

Also, I wanted to post something about 1-look LL. I suppose this 1-look LL that follows COLS should be easier to recognize than ZBLL, but still difficult to recognize all the same 

Edit:
By the way, in case it wasn't clear: COLS + the 1-look LL without a name, is NOT equivalent to ZBF2L + ZBLL!!! It's only equivalent to VHF2L + ZBLL. So it might not be worth learning so many algs after all


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

Triple post, just thought of something else.

It probably won't be too hard to come up with a recognition technique that would allow us to instantly choose between J or A perms, and Y perm or AUF-Y perm, to force only U perms (or 3-cycle ELL cases), or even a PLL skip!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 19, 2009)

blah said:


> I just thought of something:
> ZZ + COLS = guaranteed OLL skip
> 
> Boy was I stupid not to have thought of this before.
> ...



3 moves 3/5 of the time. 4 moves 1/5 of the time. 0 moves 1/5 of the time. 

I like VH3S. I like MGLS a bit better, I think that's less algs and easier recognition.

Because I'm so lazy and I might want to get into 2x2 eventually, I'll settle with VHF2L and COLL for now.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 3 moves 3/5 of the time. 4 moves 1/5 of the time. 0 moves 1/5 of the time.



Ah, how could I forget!

I'm pretty sure VH3S isn't necessary at all. In fact, right now, I think it's silly, but I may be wrong... VH3S is adding WAY too many moves for F2L, besides, how are you supposed to VH (that's right! VH just became a verb!) if there are no or few U edges on U?

I think sledgehammering alone should be enough to get all LL edges oriented by the last slot, unless you're so unlucky that every one of your first 3 slots end with RUR'?!


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 19, 2009)

I really like this idea, although I haven't really looked through it in detail yet. I think I want the algs


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 19, 2009)

My mistake, I dunno if Winter is someone's name.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, note to all who requested the algs: They're very raw.

I haven't optimized any of them yet. And I haven't mirrored them yet. You'll have to wait a few more days, I really didn't expect so many requests, sorry! 

In the meantime, check out the Winter Variation here: http://pagesperso-orange.fr/absolutemind/f2ll-angl.htm
Start learning these first, they're easier to recognize than the RUR' cases


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 19, 2009)

Is the number of algs for COLS the winter variation + the summer variation?


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> Is the number of algs for COLS the winter variation + the summer variation?



Yup. Actually, like CLS, there really aren't that many algs to learn. Just like CLS consists of a few moves before an F2L pair insertion, COLS is just RUR'/RU'R' followed by the entire Sune family, with move cancellations in between.

Edit: "The entire Sune family" = 7 cross OLL cases, in my lingo


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 19, 2009)

So it's really a way of predicting what cross OLL you are going to get, and cancelling out moves?

Sounds ideal for ZZ in my opinion.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> So it's really a way of predicting what cross OLL you are going to get, and cancelling out moves?



Exactly. That's exactly it.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm I definitely think that is an interesting idea. How many algs would the 1LLL be? I'm assuming its less then ZBLL right? However they can't be RUL like ZB/ZZLL can be.
You should post the alg list online somewhere as I'm sure some of us would at least be willing to look at the list even if we don't use it. 
I think this will be very similar to MGLS only MGLS has the few moves added on the front for CLS that guarantee the OLL skip. 
What is VH3S I haven't heard of this one? 
Also how did you find these algs?


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Hmmm I definitely think that is an interesting idea. How many algs would the 1LLL be? I'm assuming its less then ZBLL right? However they can't be RUL like ZB/ZZLL can be.


1/8 of the time, you get PLL, which can be RUL. Is this optimistic enough?  Otherwise, no. Because the 1LLL would involve flipping edges, and you can't flip edges using only RUL, trivial.



Lofty said:


> You should post the alg list online somewhere as I'm sure some of us would at least be willing to look at the list even if we don't use it.


Good point. I'll post it once I've cleaned it up.



Lofty said:


> I think this will be very similar to MGLS only MGLS has the few moves added on the front for CLS that guarantee the OLL skip.


Not similar to MGLS, this has one added step, that's what makes it _worse_ than normal Fridrich, just like VHLS + COLL + EPLL. People keep missing this point 

Fridrich
Step 1: Cross + first 3 slots
Step 2: Last slot
Step 3: OLL
Step 4: PLL

MGLS
Step 1: Cross + first 3 slots
Step 2: ELS
Step 3: CLS
Step 4: PLL

COLS
Step 1: Cross + first 3 slots
Step 2: Setup last corner-edge pair
Step 3: COLS
Step 4: 14 algs thingy OR J/Y perms
Step 5: EPLL OR ELL

Unless you combine Steps 4 and 5 into a 1-look LL and learn loads of algs, it's gonna take more steps than Fridrich/MGLS, which means more time spent looking and not executing moves, which means slower times. _Even if_ you learn all the 1-look LL algs, the number of steps would still only be equal to Fridrich/MGLS and not fewer.

I think I made this clear enough. Like VHLS, it's not _that_ worth learning, unless you love the joy of getting skips. You'd get LOADS of skips with this method, one step or another 



Lofty said:


> What is VH3S I haven't heard of this one?


VH first 3 slots. Someone just made that up, I think. I guess it simply means edge control for the first 3 slots so that you get all LL edges oriented when you reach the fourth.



Lofty said:


> Also how did you find these algs?


Cube Explorer and ACube. Abuse technology.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

I think there are (less than?) 175 cases for 1LLL. I could be wrong.

There are 4 different case for edge orientation, the "L", the "line", the "cross", and no edges oriented. 

For the cross, or all edges oriented, there's 21 PLL's. (The solved cases is omitted.)

For the line, or two edges oriented opposite from each other, there's 22 cases for the horizontal line and 22 for vertical. (The 2 edge flip cases cancel a case out and so does the "H-perms." The reason why I put less than 175.)

For the "L", or two edges oriented adjacently, there's 22 cases for all 4 "variations" of the "L" (Some cases are canceled here, for example, the "Z-perms")

For no edges oriented, or no edges oriented, there's 21 "PLL's" plus the four edges flip.

((1*22)-1)+(2*21)+(4*22)+(1*22)=175


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

MistArts said:


> I think there are (less than?) 175 cases for 1LLL. I could be wrong.
> 
> There are 4 different case for edge orientation, the "L", the "line", the "cross", and no edges oriented.
> 
> ...



I got a different number, but that doesn't really matter at this stage. We know it's less than 200, or maybe just a bit more.

For all of you VH guys out there. Stop learning VH and come over here to learn this!

VHLS + ZBLL is equivalent to COLS + the 1LLL Without a Name (LLWN).

BUT, VHLS + ZBLL has 32 + 494 = 526 algs. COLS + LLWN, on the other hand, has "only" 108 + 200-ish = 308-ish algs. Together with the much more frequent skips, COLS + LLWN wins VHLS + ZBLL hands down and feet down.

(I don't know about move count though, but for some bad LLWN cases, I've gotten 18 move RUF algs, that doesn't sound too good.)

Another BUT, if you wanna compare COLS to full ZB, then ZBLS + ZBLL wins "ZBCOLS" + LLWN in terms of number of algs. "ZBCOLS" means the ZB version of COLS, i.e. orient all corners (instead of edges) while inserting the last F2L pair. Just to give you an idea, COLS has 108 algs for 4 F2L cases (the 3-move ones and their mirrors). If you were to learn full ZBCOLS for all 41 F2L cases, that's an estimated 1080-ish algs. You'd be better off learning 1LLL with 1211 algs.


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

Things are not turning out too nicely. I'm getting more and more pessimistic about this method than I already was right from the start  I've generated RUF 3-gen algs for about 30 LLWN cases now, and they average to about 15 HTM. 6-gen optimal algs would probably average about 13 to 14, which is probably worse than RUF 15-movers. I'll go generate slicing algs later, they should be nicer than RUF in terms of both move count and execution, I hope.


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

There _is_ another pseudo-1LLL approach though. But it only happens by chance. I just might adopt this approach if the algs are smooth enough. Here's how it works: Double those 14 algs I mentioned (I _really_ need names now!) to 28, and you can get U perms 2/3 of the time, and a non-lucky skip 1/3 of the time (because you're only lucky when the probability of skipping a particular step is <20% ). In other words, you'd be "unlucky" 2/3 of the time and get a U perm, which isn't too bad, especially if you can sub-1 like Erik or Nakaji 

Overall, this new approach would have one more step than pure Fridrich. But the probability of skipping any one step after COLS is 3/8, which means it will have the same number of steps but lower move count (since corner-edge pairing + COLS < LS + OLL) than Fridrich 3/8 of the time, assuming those 28 algs average the same number of moves as PLL. Half the time, you get one more step than Fridrich, but that step would just be a U perm (no Z, no H, just U). And for the final 1/8 of the time, you're screwed.


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

Solution for "you're screwed" case: VHLS + COLL.

This means the probability of getting any one skip is 37/96 = 38.5%, which is ridiculously high. That's 4.6 skips in an average of 12, and 1.9 skips in an average of 5, how'd you like that in competition?

BUT, just in case you forgot, a skip doesn't mean that you get one step fewer than pure Fridrich, it means you get the same number of steps as pure Fridrich.


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried Winter's Variation
> ...



My last name is Summers!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 20, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



There's a Chinese surname 夏， meaning summer.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not a new idea but it is interesting, I've had solutions to all cases with applets on my site for a while:

http://www.athefre.110mb.com/Step3.html

The move count average is 14. Not all of the solutions are fast because I had to find them all myself (I don't understand how to get ACube to generate custom sequences and Cube Solver takes too long).

It's a fun step in a method, the only downside (IMO) is that it's all memorization unless you spend a lot of time learning to perfectly understand each case.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

hey sorry, I'm kinda lost here, but I want to learn.  Any sites/places that can teach me ZZ/VH/etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> hey sorry, I'm kinda lost here, but I want to learn.  Any sites/places that can teach me ZZ/VH/etc? Thanks in advance.


ZZ=
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8235

VH=
ConU_1 and SepU_1 
at http://www.cubezone.be/zbf2l.html

Google is your friend.



Zeroknight's sig said:


> 3x3x3 pb: 28.60. Avg of 23: 38.34. Current task: Getting a higher post count so people don't think I'm a n00b. What? I'm not gonna lie.



You are a noob. People frown upon high post counts here. I should probably delete some of my old posts, haha.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

> You are a noob. People frown upon high post counts here. I should probably delete some of my old posts, haha.



What an I a n00b for? Wanting to not look like a n00b? You hurt mah feelins... Anyway its funny cause your fingers say that, while your post count says otherwise...

And I *did* Google it.

EDIT: I might not have found it because of some add-on I installed.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 27, 2009)

blah said:


> Only downside I can think of right now is probably recognition...



I missed this part of your post. Recognition is actually very quick, much quicker than recognizing CxLL, OLL, etc. Especially if you are looking ahead while doing the previous step.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2009)

blah said:


> Solution for "you're screwed" case: VHLS + COLL.
> 
> This means the probability of getting any one skip is 37/96 = 38.5%, which is ridiculously high. That's 4.6 skips in an average of 12, and 1.9 skips in an average of 5, how'd you like that in competition?
> 
> BUT, just in case you forgot, a skip doesn't mean that you get one step fewer than pure Fridrich, it means you get the same number of steps as pure Fridrich.



I think there is a another solution for the "you're screwed" case...

If there are at least two LL edges correctly oriented, then you can use WV to guarantee a good OLL case. If no LL edges are correctly oriented, then you could try and solve the last slot, and orient the top layer, and move on to PLL.

However, you would need to learn 108 more cases. I started generating some "nice" cases back in March 2008. I never had a good name for these set of algorithms.

Here is a list of all of the algorithms I found before I stopped:

*R U’ R’*

*O:*
U' (M’ U') (M’ U2’) (r U r' U2’) M2

*H:*
(y’ U2) (f R U R’ U2 l’) z' (R’ U R B R’)

*H+U:*
(l F’ l’) (l’ U l F’) U2 (l’ U l F’)

*L:*
(U F') (U' L F' L’) (L’ U' L U) F2’
y2 (L f' L' U' L U f’) (y’ U2) (R U R' U' F')

*L+U’:* 
R U2 B L' U' B U L U' B2 R'
(R U2) (B L’ U’ B) (U L U’ B2 R’)
(R U2) x’ (U r’ u’ R u L u’) x’ (R2’ U’) x’
y (F R U R' F') (U' F U') (R U' R' F')

*L+U:*
(U2’ L F' L' U2) (r U R r') y (R U R' F')
(U2’ R U R' F l' U') z’ (U' R' U' R) (B2 U')

*L+U2:*
U' F' U' (L' U' L U') (F' L' U' L U F2’)
y’ (U' R' (U' y)) (L' U' L U') (F' L' U' L U F2)
(R U' R' (U2’y)) (l' U' l U2) (L l’ U' l L’)

I lost the motivation to find algorithms for every case so I stopped just after 7 cases .

O, H, and L refer to the corner orientation case you would get if you were to solve the last slot using (R U R')

You may not like some of the algorithms since they're supposed to suit me and I'm left handed


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

BUMP
I may learn this. I really like the idea, though I will make a few modifications. I've been thinking of a very similar idea, which is basically ZB, but focussing on corners wherever ZB focuses on edges. The alg count is much lower than ZB, and many ZBf2ls can be used. I'll get back to this comment soonish if I start learning/making the algs.
Edit: I didn't really think about this post :fp to me, but zbf2l does focus on orienting edges. What do you mean? I meant ZBf2l focuses on the edges, not all of ZB.


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> BUMP
> I may learn this. I really like the idea, though I will make a few modifications. I've been thinking of a very similar idea, *which is basically ZB, but focussing on corners wherever ZB focuses on edges. The alg count is much lower than ZB,* and many ZBf2ls can be used. I'll get back to this comment soonish if I start learning/making the algs.


Are you serious?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH
lol post from epic noob


----------



## Forte (Nov 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Always.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


ZB_FTW!!! doesn't know what ZB is?  
oh the irony...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

Here was my edit, most of you probably won't see it, so I'll repost it. Please feel free to point out mistakes in this edit, but tell me what mistakes.

Edit: I didn't really think about this post :fp to me, but zbf2l does focus on orienting edges. What do you mean? I meant ZBf2l focuses on the edges, not all of ZB.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Here was my edit, most of you probably won't see it, so I'll repost it. Please feel free to point out mistakes in this edit, but tell me what mistakes.
> 
> Edit: I didn't really think about this post :fp to me, but zbf2l does focus on orienting edges. What do you mean? I meant ZBf2l focuses on the edges, not all of ZB.



ZB-F2L is inserting last F2L slot while orienting the LL edges. It doesn't involve the LL corners.


your original posts still makes no sense...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Here was my edit, most of you probably won't see it, so I'll repost it. Please feel free to point out mistakes in this edit, but tell me what mistakes.
> ...



That's why I said this (what I was saying in my post) would be like ZBf2l, except affecting corners instead of edges. So how do I not know ZB? I know what ZBLL does, and what ZBf2l does.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB zombie reporting in.

I can back up what ZB_FTW is saying.
It started out in the ZBLL thread, he's playing around with different concepts, which involve last slot, kinda like ZBF2L.


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

How many steps does Fridrich-ZB have?

How many steps does my proposed method have?


----------



## salazar dovor (May 26, 2010)

*my summer's variation algs*

Ive always wanted to skip oll. A thought that occured to me a few months ago with fridrich was to orient all edges with the third f2l pair, then with the last pair do the corners. This will leave just pll at the end. This ended up being more difficult than i thought. When i learned zz, winter variation immediately caught my eye. I had a similar thought but appearantly i wasnt the first. I havent really found a "summer variation" list, so i started making one now that im out of school.

this is a very raw list.I just finished generating it. It has alot of notes on it and i have not chosen the best algs for certain cases so there are two or three for some cases. I think winter/summer variation is very good. I am trying to do zz with winter/summer variation and then pll as my main method, moving away from my old method, full fridrich. i have just started using zz like a month ago so my times are still around 30-40 seconds. i am not doing full winter/summer variation yet, i am going to practice it this summer. i feel zz with winter has alot of potential.

the three numbers before each alg are used to identify it. after doing RU'R' there will be one corner in URB, this refers to the first number. 0 means correctly oriented, 1 means one turn ccw, and 2 means one turn cw. the second number refers to the ULB corner, and the third to ULF.

insertion sune is a common thing with winter/summer, so many of those do not even have an alg, just "rur' sune" or "insertion sune" is all i wrote. all algs are under 11 moves i believe. i will clean the list up and post a neater one later. this is just notes as i said.

000 U' F' LD R' F R D'L' F /or/ U2 R' D' L F2 L' D R U2 (9f*)
001 RUR' (SUNE)
002 RUBLB'R'BL'B' /OR/ RL'DLUL'D'R'L
010 RUR' SUNE /or/ U2 R L U' R' U L' (8f*)
011 U2 LUF2LF2L'U'L' /or/ RUB'R'FRBR'F'
012 RUR'F'UBU'FUB' INSERTION SUNE /or/ **R U'R'U'RU'R' ** 
020 RUR'
021 U2 RURL'DB2D'R2L /or/ U2R'LD'F2RL'
022 F2 L'B'LF2L'BRLUR'
100 (RU R' ) U' (RUR'URU2R') (INSERTION SUNE )
101 xM UR'U'L /or/ U B' U' RUR'B
102 UR2L'U'LU'F2R'F2U2R2
110 U2 LUL'U'LF2LF2L2
111 U2 R L U' R2 U L' U' R (10f)
112 RU2R'URU'R'URU2R'
120 RU'RDR'U2RD'R2
121 RUR' SUNE
122 RU2RDR'U'RD'R2
200 RUBL'B'R'BLB' 
201 LF2UB'R'F2RBU'F2L'
202 RU'R2U'R2U'R2U2R
210 RUR2ULU'RUL' (INSERTION SUNE )
211 R U2 B U' B' R2 F' U' F U R (11f)
212 RUR' B'UFU'BUF' INSERTION SUNE /or/ R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' (11f)
220 RUR2F'L'FRFLF 
221 U F' L F' L' F2 R' F R F' (11f) /or/ U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 (11f)
222 R'ULU'R2UR'L' 


i know summer's variation is not the official name for it, i, like others , think having two sets of algs called winter and summer is pretty cool.


----------



## salazar dovor (May 29, 2010)

my full summer and winter list. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
000w	(L' U2) (R U R') (U2 L) 
000s	U2 (R'D'L) F2 (L' D R ) U2 
001w	(U' R U' R') U2 (R U'R') U2 (R U R')	
001s	(RUR') (L U' R' U L' U' R)	
002w	(R U R' U') (R U' R') 
002s	(M x) D (L U L') D' (M' x')
010w	(R2 D R'U' R D' R'2) 
010s	U2 (R L) (U'R')(U L')	
011w	U (R U' R' U) (R U2 R') 
011s	l F (U' R' D R U R') D' x	
012w	(L' U2) (R U) (L U' L' U) R' (U2 L)	
012s	(RU'R'U'RU'R') 
020w	(R U' R') U2 (R U2 R' U' R U' R')	
020s	(RUR') 
021w	(R U) (R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) 
021s	U2 Mx (D' F2 D) M'X' 
022w	(U R' U') (R2 U') (R2 U2 R) 
022s	F2 (r' U'r) F2 (r'U r) (R U R') 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
100w	(R U' R') 
100s	(RUR') U' (R U R'U R U2 R') 
101w	(R U2) (L U L') (R' U2) (L U L')	
101s	xM (UR'U'L) 
102w	(L' U2) (R U) (L U' L' U) R' (U2 L)
102s	U R2 (L' U' L) U' F2 (R' F2) (U2 R2)	
110w	(R'D'R) U (R'D R2) U2 R' 
110s	U2 (L U L' U') (F2 L F2 L2)	
111w	(L' U2 L) (R U R') (U L' U L)	
111s	U2 R (L U') R2 (U L' U' R) 
112w	(R2 D R' (U R D') (R' U2 R') 
112s (R U2) (R' U R U')(R'U R U)(U R')
120w	(L U2) (R U' R') U2 (L U) (R U' R')	
120s	(R U' R)(D R' U2) (R D' R2) 
121w	U (R U' R' U) (R U' R' U) (R U2 R')
121s	(R U R) (R U2 R U R' U R) 
122w	(R U' R2) (U' R U' R' U2 R) 
122s	(R U2 R)(D R' U' R D' R2) 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
200w	(U2 L U') (R U) (L' U R') 
200s	(l F) (U L U'R' U L U') x 
201w	(U L' U) (R U') (L U2 R') 
201s	(R U'R'U'R U R' U'R U' R') 
202w	(U' L' U) (R U') M' x' 
202s	(R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) 
210w	(U R U2 R') 
210s	(R U) (R2 U' R U' R' U2 R) 
211w	(R U') (R2 U2) (R U R' U R) 
211s	(R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U'R2 U'R2 U2 R)	
212w	(U R' U) ( L U' R2) (U L') (U R)	
212s	(R U R') U (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) 
220w	(U L' U) (R U' R') (L U') (R U' R')	
220s	(l F l2) (U' L'U R U' L U) x' 
221w	(U R) (U2 R2 U2) (R U R' U) R 
221s	(U' R U) R (D R' U) (R D' R2) 
222w	(R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' R')	
222s	(R' U r B'l RU R'L' 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Welcome to MGLS.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry 'bout the bump, but I have been really interested in learning this, and although there are algs provided and all, I'm still looking for a list like this (with pics ), as I don't understand all this numbering thingy and how it works.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 22, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Sorry 'bout the bump, but I have been really interested in learning this, and although there are algs provided and all, I'm still looking for a list like this (with pics ), as I don't understand all this numbering thingy and how it works.


 
The numbering is explained here. And nope, I doubt there are images.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> The numbering is explained here. And nope, I doubt there are images.



My brain cannot comprehend that complicated explanation.  

Also, just think about it, why would people even bother learning WV instead of SV? Most of the time your LS would probably end with R U R' and not R U' R'.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 23, 2012)

Here you go http://cubeloop.com/?page_id=909


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for that! Although I'm sad (yet happy)  to say that I have finally managed to learn the notation   But I still feel tempted to print this......


----------



## Bob (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> My brain cannot comprehend that complicated explanation.
> 
> Also, just think about it, why would people even bother learning WV instead of SV? Most of the time your LS would probably end with R U R' and not R U' R'.


 
I don't agree. I'm pretty sure it's almost equal. Depending on how you setup your pairs, I think you can make either one more common than the other as several F2L cases can be solved as either WV or SV.


----------



## CubeBlazer (Sep 24, 2019)

I am currently genning the algs for COLS, instead of the steps being


blah said:


> COLS
> Step 1: Cross + first 3 slots
> Step 2: Setup last corner-edge pair
> Step 3: COLS
> ...


It would be:
Cross
F2L-1
COLS - Currently developing speed optimized version for Misoriented Edges(Oriented edges cases already done with ZZ-C)
CPELL(COALL) - 157 algset - Speed-optimized version created and published by Cubeur-Manchot

Alg tally isn't that bad: 959 algs.

Edit 1: Manchot and I recalculated it again, it is actually 953 algs for COLS alone, 1110 algs total.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

This seem like a really cool idea for someone like sub10. I'm sub 35 and I can see this becoming really big, and iight try and learn it later in my cubing career


----------



## CubeBlazer (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm getting close to sub-10, I average mid to high-11s


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 24, 2019)

CubeBlazer said:


> I am currently genning the algs for COLS, instead of the steps being
> 
> It would be:
> Cross
> ...


Nice 7 year bump


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 25, 2019)

blah said:


> I just thought of something:
> ZZ + COLS = guaranteed OLL skip
> 
> Boy was I stupid not to have thought of this before.
> ...


With ZZ winter variation skips OLL


----------



## CubeBlazer (Sep 25, 2019)

BUt you need to set up the pair. With COLS(In this case, it's just ZZ-C), you skip from any F2L Case


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 26, 2019)

CubeBlazer said:


> I am currently genning the algs for COLS, instead of the steps being
> 
> It would be:
> Cross
> ...


To paraphrase WoowyBaby and Aerma, that is how you bump a 7 year old thread, ladies and gentlemanssssss...


----------



## CubeBlazer (Sep 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> To paraphrase WoowyBaby and Aerma, that is how tou bumb a 7 year old thread, ladies and gentlemanssssss...


Wdym?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 26, 2019)

CubeBlazer said:


> Wdym?


Oh, just a quote from WoowyBaby on somebody bumping a 12 year old thread on a really lucky scramble.


----------

